# My best friend loves to retrieve birds!



## allen_79 (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there any sight more pleasing than the sight of your best friend headed back your way with bird in hand?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum! hope to see more photos and hear more about your best friend with his birds. It's so incredible to see these dogs do that they were bred to do.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

To answer you question....NO.

Very nice photo...lovely reddish gold that pooch is!

Name and gender of you friend?

Welcome!

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

allen_79 said:


> Is there any sight more pleasing than the sight of your best friend headed back your way with bird in hand?


Nope, and knowing they are loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## allen_79 (Jan 26, 2009)

AlanK said:


> To answer you question....NO.
> 
> Very nice photo...lovely reddish gold that pooch is!
> 
> ...


Her name is Rippy. She'll turn 3 years old later this month.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is beautiful. What a great picture.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Give Rippy a hug for us. Nothing like a dog coming in with a bird with a snoot full of scent and knowing they are doing a good job. That's why they do so much for us (wanting to please). We have to return the love they give us with at least, if not more than they give us.
Sorry folks,but that picture speaks of why we do what we do.


----------

